# AutoFem



## 225smokestack (May 7, 2009)

meant to put this here...

Has anyone dealt with these guys? Through dopeseeds? I am just curious. I am looking for the best place to order Feminized Auto's to the SE USA. They seem legit, just wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waspfire (May 7, 2009)

quiet a few mebers here order from them i havent personally but i to live in the southeast and i know attitude will get your beans to you


----------



## FruityBud (Jun 9, 2009)

Just looking over there site, i cant find a link to order, anybody know how to order from this seedbank?


----------



## Waspfire (Jun 9, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Just looking over there site, i cant find a link to order, anybody know how to order from this seedbank?


 
dopeseeds.com fruity


----------



## FruityBud (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Waspfire.

Just checking out Dope seeds and when you are in checkout it said this:

If you are ordering from outside of the UK (which i am) the goods must be sent to the credit card holders billing address. We accept debit and credit cards but not AMEX or discovery cards.

The problem is I cant send them to the holders billing address, has anyone used Dope seeds and got there seeds sent to another address besides the holders billing address?


----------



## chocho (Jul 11, 2009)

i used dopeseeds.com ,,,,,an they deliverd to a diffrent address to my billing address ,,,,, hope that helps


----------



## mistertee (Aug 20, 2009)

you can also get femseeds from telegrow.com and they,re cheaper therethan dopeseeds


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 20, 2009)

5 work days to the SE. From Thursday to Tuesday is all it took.

I dont know why you would want Fem Autos. But look at Hamsters last journal. The DopeSeed personal brand does amazing and are the best priced. Couple of those are Femmed. 
They got great prices on Buddahs Dwarfs and MDanzigs brands too.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

I just bought some off of attitude you can pick and choose. pretty cool. 
I got roadrunner, moby **** and power kush in feminized autos. I got three free of these seeds with the purchase. coupon code 420 yay!


----------

